

Japan unearths site linked to human experiments - cwan
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/feb/21/japan-excavates-site-human-experiments

======
RiderOfGiraffes
While I agree that this item is of interest in general, can you elaborate why
you think it's of particular interest to Hacker News? I can see nothing that
makes this specific to hackers.

But you've been here on HN a long time and have accumulated huge karma, so
obviously you know better than I. I read the guidelines and see:

    
    
        Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports,
                   unless they're evidence of some interesting new
                   phenomenon. ... If they'd cover it on TV news,
                   it's probably off-topic.
    

This seems like something that would get covered on TV news.

